# Storm the yearling.



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Storm celebrates that she is a yearling in her own little way...










Noblessa is not amused by yearlings. She is supposed to foal in about 2-3 months.




























Soon enough, Noblessa tires of Storms games...










And Storm usally gives up then, a cranky Noblessa is no fun anyway.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She is so adorable! Shes still so full of it too!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What a little firecracker! :lol: That broodmare isn't going to take any foolishness from her. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

She's growing up into such a darling little girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe lovely horses 
love the color


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't believe she's already a yearling! Time flies...

She's as gorgeous as ever, and Nobelessa is quite pretty as well! And information on her/who daddy is?


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Time sure flies, a new year and suddenly you have a yearling!

Endiku, I assume you mean what stallion Noblessa is bred to? She is bred to the Lipizzaner stallion Castor.

Castor and Noblessa,









She herself is also a Lipizzaner, and she is an amazing little horse. Really nice temperament, moves nice and flowy and wishes to please her rider. 
I think she is about 6 or 7 years.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, sorry xD thats what I meant to ask.

How beautiful! I'm sure that their foal will be absolutely gorgeous as well.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Storm is stunning!! Lovely gray mare too.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous filly! Love the markings


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Storm sure is a looker! I love her blaze!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I knew if I searched I would find new photos! She is soooo darn cute still!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. 

Eating and sleeping are things that Storm enjoys. 










Learning new things are fun.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

StellaIW said:


>


ha I love this! shes looking at her belly like "....theres something MOVING in there!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha I love how the first set of pics, Storm is her usual bottle-rocket self, then after she had a talkin' to by the mare, all four feet are staying put on the ground 

Lovely little filly.. can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh~How cute is she?!?! Noblessa is pretty as well, even with all her crankiness to the little one


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't believe she is already a spicy yearling! Well that went by quickly. She just gets more and more gorgeous as time goes on... Can't wait for more pics as the girl grows up!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't wait to see how she sheds out this summer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I found some pics of Storms great grandsire (I believe it's the right word.)

I think Storm is getting a lot of her looks from him. Especially if you compare her with him when she was about 5-6 months.

Storm at 5-6 months.



















My Mobility, her great grandsire.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

WoW! He is gorgeous and she is showing every indication of being a quality horse.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow definitely see a resemblance!!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

If you head out to the pasture and find Storm missing, she is NOT in Michigan. 

Too. Cute.

Cannot wait to see Noblessa's foal!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Storm looks so much like grandpappy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG Storm is so cute!! I love the silver going on in her mane, absolutely awesome!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I know that this thread is really old, but how is Storm doing? I haven't seen any updates on her in a long time.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

tempest said:


> I know that this thread is really old, but how is Storm doing? I haven't seen any updates on her in a long time.


Hi! 

Storm is doing well, she's turning three on the 18th of May. I've just started riding her a little, so far 7-10 times. We have tried the canter twice now.

I am a bit tall, 5"6 and she is 13.3HH but I am thinking about schooling her in western in the future.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

She is absolutely GORGEOUS. She looks like she could be a little Hunter pony, so cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

A little late perhaps, but I'm subbing.

Got to watch her grow up all at once.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think Storm will always be my favorite HF "baby"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wow! this image is amazing:










I would love to use that as a reference for a painting.

that bridle/bit thing is unusual. it looks like you are connected first to the noseband, then to the bit? the bit looks kind of high in her mouth, but maybe that's the way that sort of bridle works?

she is exceptionally nice filly, and you ride beautifully.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I think Storm will always be my favorite HF "baby"!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely agree with this!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Tinylyny, the bit isn't attached at all, I am riding with my reins in a normal halter with a bridle underneath, however she wanted to run and pulled on the reins and the halter caused the bridle to go up.  Next time I wont put the bridle underneath the halter. It's just there for her to get used to.

But feel free to use the picture for a painting!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo ... "our" baby is 3 years old ?!?!?!?!


----------

